# hdd/dvd recorder not working



## buck 182 (Mar 10, 2007)

i have a liteon lvw-5026 hdd/dvd recorder,now when you normally switch it on it will select the video channel of the tv,but for some reason all of a sudden it has stopped doing this.you can still put a dvd/cd in and the timer runs but no picture, i am a bit unhappy as it is only 14 months old 

i have tried changing scart leads and when i plug my sattelite receaver directly into the tv it selects the vid channel with no problem at all...

any ideas


----------

